# Settlement visa checklist for SUCCESSFUL application and advice



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello lovely people

My husband was granted his settlement visa today and to show my gratitude to all of those amazing people that helped us and in a bid to help others applying for settlement visas I thought I'd post what we did and what we included in our application which ultimately resulted in a successful application.

Below is the list of all the documents we provided: (We are category A for financial requirement so £18,600 and above).

· Printed copy of online application form + 2 x passport photos of applicant which meet UKVI standards (attached to form)

*Applicant’s Information:*
· Applicant’s biometric information
· Applicant’s letter of introduction
· Applicant’s current passport and previous passports 
· Recent TB test 
· English test certificate (which has picture ID on it) 
· Prospective flight itinerary (just printed from the internet)

*Sponsor’s Information:*
· SU07/12 form (because applicant is from Pakistan and Gerry's the partner usually asks for it)
· Sponsor’s letter of introduction (make sure it corresponds with the applicant's)
· Copy of sponsor’s passport bio-data page
· Appendix 2

*Financial Information (Category A):*
· Sponsor’s payslips x 6 (within 28 days of online application)
· Bank statements (corresponding with payslips) x 6 (ditto) 
· P60 
· Employment contracts 
· Employer letter

*Accommodation Information:*
· Tenancy agreement 
· Receipts for estate agency fees, rent and deposit 
· Landlord and estate agency letters stating particulars of tenancy and flat and stating that my husband can move in
· Pictures of flat
· Rent receipts

*Marriage Information:*
· Marriage certificate (nikkah namah) + official translated copy
· NADRA Marriage certificate (VERY important for Pakistani applicants, my husband was told he couldn't apply without it, so Pak applicants watch out)
· Evidence of wedding dress and wedding ring purchases
· Copy of wedding invite 

*Visas and Flight Tickets:*
· Copies of my visas to visit him 
· Flight tickets and stubs from our visits to see each other

*Our Communications:*
· Emails 
· Skype call logs 
· Facetime call log (random selection)

*Photos * x 25

Wedding pics
Pics of us together on holiday and on our honeymoon



Also I'd like to share some tips/ advice as I learnt so much along the way:

LISTEN to Joopa and others when they say don't put your documents in folders and plastic wallets, the partner threw all of ours on the floor while sorting out our documents. They all go into an envelope to be sent to be the processing centre.

Be methodical and organise your supporting documents in a logical and coherent way which will help with ECO when looking for the documents they need (I'm convinced this as well as the fact that we provided all the necessary documents led to a quick processing time of 3 weeks which is amazing for Pakistan).

REMEMBER to check, double check, triple check and quadruple check your documents. If you forget ONE thing that could almost certainly mean a visa refusal, especially in 'high risk countries' where they already a big job trying to ascertain what's genuine and what isn't, as well as trying to sift through a lot of applications.

ASK if you aren't sure don't leave it up to chance. People on this forum are a god send and I'm so happy to have found it. There were so many things I asked about that really helped me.


Advice for Pakistani applicants and those from other 'high risk countries':

Unfortunately your application will go through more checks but that is just the way it is. That's why you must ensure you have included EVERYTHING. Don't be complacent and hope for the best.


GOOD LUCK to everyone! I am happy to answer any questions people may have.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Thankyou AW this is very encouraging and congratulations BTW

My daughter in law applied online on 21st and will be submitting her documents on 2nd July so I have sent her the link to this 

When do you fly? lane:


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Thankyou AW this is very encouraging and congratulations BTW
> 
> My daughter in law applied online on 21st and will be submitting her documents on 2nd July so I have sent her the link to this
> 
> When do you fly? lane:


Thank you very much. I'm the sponsor my husband is the applicant. We haven't decided when he will be joining me but hopefully in the next few weeks. He will have to tie up a few loose ends over there first.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Yay, yey! i'm so happy for you well done congratulations ^_^


----------



## Onaldo 7 (Jun 25, 2014)

*Introduction letter for applicants*

Is it possible for you to send me a copy or a sample of how the introduction letter should be like for the applicant?

thank in advance

kind regards onaldo 7


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

AW did you attach a note to your P60 explaining why it was not a full year? I just think that is sooooooooo obvious lol


----------



## helpmeplz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hertsfem, I submitted 2 P60's with my wifes application. One for last year, and another for this year. 

My p60 showed less last year as I had just started with a new employer. So it didn't show my full earnings with them.

I explained that the one for this year I was not relying on as it showed my total earnings for the year and I was applying with category A 6 months. It actually showed more then the annual calculation of my earnings this year. I hope this helps my wife's case.


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Hello lovely people
> 
> My husband was granted his settlement visa today and to show my gratitude to all of those amazing people that helped us and in a bid to help others applying for settlement visas I thought I'd post what we did and what we included in our application which ultimately resulted in a successful application.
> 
> ...


Congladuation for you. so happy to see your visa granted. 
wich english test did you provided ?


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> *Financial Information (Category A):*
> · Sponsor’s payslips x 6 (within 28 days of online application)
> · Bank statements (corresponding with payslips) x 6 (ditto)
> 
> ...


Hi - congrats! 

I have some questions for you please.

1. Sponsors Payslips.. Providing 6 months of EVERY page seems excessive. Their requirements state that the same amount on payslip should have been paid into the bank account. So, can i just show the relevant pages of my official bank statement to prove this? Will save ALOT of space and unnecessary papers to have to go through.
2. Regarding your "official translated copy", can you please elaborate on this? Where/how did you get this done? What is the procedure?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Onaldo 7 said:


> Is it possible for you to send me a copy or a sample of how the introduction letter should be like for the applicant?
> 
> thank in advance
> 
> kind regards onaldo 7


Search letter of introduction on the site to see what other people wrote on here for more information. Our format was:
How and where we met and when with all the dates. How we came to be in a relationship, our engagement, then wedding. What happened after wedding and until the date of applying and hopes for future and why we are a good match.



Hertsfem said:


> AW did you attach a note to your P60 explaining why it was not a full year? I just think that is sooooooooo obvious lol


My p60 was for 2013-2014 so it was a full year and covered the 6 months we relied upon for the visa.



melbina said:


> Congladuation for you. so happy to see your visa granted.
> wich english test did you provided ?


My husband did the IELTS test. There lowest level is B1 so I wouldn't recommend it for those who don't have strong English skills, especially as only A1 is required for visa.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

zee09 said:


> Hi - congrats!
> 
> I have some questions for you please.
> 
> ...



Someone on here the other day posted that they only sent the relevant pages and they got the visa..


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> Hi - congrats!
> 
> I have some questions for you please.
> 
> ...


1. 6 months of payslips are excessive? My payslips come once a month so not excessive and even if they came more frequently I'd include them. The financial requirement is arguably the most important requirement so I wouldn't leave anything out for any part of the visa but especially for that section.

Your bank statement must show ur pay going into ur account, they go together dont leave anything out. Especially if ur a pak applicant. 


2. Courts in Pakistan have certified translators. My husband took our marriage certificate to the court and it was attested and translated by the court translator.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Anxious_wife said:


> 1. 6 months of payslips are excessive? My payslips come once a month so not excessive and even if they came more frequently I'd include them. The financial requirement is arguably the most important requirement so I wouldn't leave anything out for any part of the visa but especially for that section.
> 
> Your bank statement must show ur pay going into ur account, they go together dont leave anything out. Especially if ur a pak applicant.
> 
> ...



I assumed Zee meant every page of the bank statement??


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> I assumed Zee meant every page of the bank statement??


Even so I wouldn't risk it. You will kick yourself if you're refused over a few pieces of paper. it's not like it's going to weigh the parcel or folder down. I definitely took the no risks whatsoever approach. Others may disagree but that's how I feel.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Well done AW! Congrats! 

As for statements I was paid weekly so I had to submit every damn page but monthly I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

The person who said he only sent the relevant page said he would have had to send about 50 pages if he sent them all


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

yes sorry i was referring to the bank statements! I am the sponsor of my pak applicant wife.

thanks for the answers guys. Mine is a very straightforward case so i hope mine takes 3 weeks too


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck zee


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Good luck zee


thanks! one more question, did you husband have an interview?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> thanks! one more question, did you husband have an interview?


I don't mind ask as many as you like. No he didn't but like I said we provided EVERYTHING there was no doubt about whether or not our marriage was genuine, so there was obv no reason for interview, plus I think they're rare.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> I don't mind ask as many as you like. No he didn't but like I said we provided EVERYTHING there was no doubt about whether or not our marriage was genuine, so there was obv no reason for interview, plus I think they're rare.


Thanks. With regards to the translating the nikah into english. Were you there to sign the english version? Did your English translation have the Union Council stamp on it?

My nikah nama is on a big old looking blue paper, with our (and witnesses) signatures on it. Wondering how the translated version would look.

EDIT: I already have the NADRA Marriage Certificate attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Search letter of introduction on the site to see what other people wrote on here for more information. Our format was:
> How and where we met and when with all the dates. How we came to be in a relationship, our engagement, then wedding. What happened after wedding and until the date of applying and hopes for future and why we are a good match.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. how much band did he needs for the ielts test ? and did he do the academic or the general training ?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> Thanks. With regards to the translating the nikah into english. Were you there to sign the english version? Did your English translation have the Union Council stamp on it?
> 
> My nikah nama is on a big old looking blue paper, with our (and witnesses) signatures on it. Wondering how the translated version would look.
> 
> EDIT: I already have the NADRA Marriage Certificate attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs.


Our translated nikkah namah looks the same as original only difference is it has a red seal stamp at the top. Also our Urdu version is on off white looking paper. I think it varies by province the colour and format. Just Google nikkah namah and you'll see. 

Yes I was there to sign translation as husband got it translated as soon as we got married and I was in Pakistan to do it. Yes it has union council stamp and attested by foreign affairs ministry. 




melbina said:


> Thank you for the response. how much band did he needs for the ielts test ? and did he do the academic or the general training ?


B1 is the minimum you can get there is no a1. But other tests have a1 like Cambridge and thats all that's needed.

He did general, that's the one for a settlement visa.


----------



## melbina (May 14, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Our translated nikkah namah looks the same as original only difference is it has a red seal stamp at the top. Also our Urdu version is on off white looking paper. I think it varies by province the colour and format. Just Google nikkah namah and you'll see.
> 
> Yes I was there to sign translation as husband got it translated as soon as we got married and I was in Pakistan to do it. Yes it has union council stamp and attested by foreign affairs ministry.
> 
> ...



Thank you. how much score did he got ? and is it B1 minimum score means 4 in alll sections (reading listening writing speaking )


----------



## Dollar (May 25, 2014)

CONGRAT FOR YOUR SPOUSE VISA. I have a question, I have receipts of school fees payments for my fiancé which are in french, so we need to translate in English aswell? Or just send them as they are? THANKS


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

melbina said:


> Thank you. how much score did he got ? and is it B1 minimum score means 4 in alll sections (reading listening writing speaking )


My husband got above B1. If I'm not mistaken it is all sections that you need a B1 minimum if you are doing IELTS, but please check with a more experienced person like Joopa. B1 is 4.0 in IELTS.

I would suggest a test such as cambridge which has levels A1 just to be safe. My husband only did IELTS because there was no cambridge test available in Pakistan or atleast anywhere close to him, so he did IELTS. But his English is proficient so it wasn't a problem. 



Dollar said:


> CONGRAT FOR YOUR SPOUSE VISA. I have a question, I have receipts of school fees payments for my fiancé which are in french, so we need to translate in English aswell? Or just send them as they are? THANKS


All documents that aren't in English and Welsh must be translated into English. I believe it must be professionally translated and the translator's credentials and details must be included on the translation so that they can be verified if need be.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

anxious wife - it would really help if you could please upload example of the english translated nika nama please. Did the court give you the english version or did thry write it up for you there and then? 

My wife and family are sturggling to understand what they need to do! Theyre stating that the computerised is already translated and they think thats all we need..but theyre not understanding that the urdu nika nama needs to have its own full translation.

please if you could upload your english one (remove all the personal details) that would really help.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> anxious wife - it would really help if you could please upload example of the english translated nika nama please. Did the court give you the english version or did thry write it up for you there and then?
> 
> My wife and family are sturggling to understand what they need to do! Theyre stating that the computerised is already translated and they think thats all we need..but theyre not understanding that the urdu nika nama needs to have its own full translation.
> 
> please if you could upload your english one (remove all the personal details) that would really help.


They may have what they need already, but I'm pretty certain it isn't issued automatically you have to take it to a translator, and because they have them in court my husband took it there.

The only thing you need to watch out for is I think the translation might need to be signed by you, because I signed the Urdu on my nikka day and then my husband went to the court to get it translated and they wouldn't issue it without my signature so I had to sign the English version. She'll need to ask about that.

Also don't forget to check that it is registered as if it isn't and UKVI check that will cause problems later.

My husband has our one so I can't post it, but I'll link you to one I found online that looks like ours. Our Urdu version looks like this: 

Nikahnama in Pakistan

And our translated one looks like this (only difference is the border on ours in red):

nikah nama - Download - 4shared

Check with your wife if that's what they have.

Our nadra looks like this: (it says nikkah nama on that website but it's a nadra)

Nikah Nama Form in English, Urdu Download by Nadra Pakistan, Online Procedure

The Urdu version looks the same just in Urdu.


I hope this helps.

A_W


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

thats great thank you! how do i verify that it has been registered? i have been told by the wifes family that the nadra certificate doesnt get issued unless its been registered.


----------



## Rubel2014 (Jun 27, 2014)

you are very lucky. congrt


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> thats great thank you! how do i verify that it has been registered? i have been told by the wifes family that the nadra certificate doesnt get issued unless its been registered.


No worries. Erm I would assume you check with the court or wherever you get the form - sorry my husband handled that side of things, I don't speak Urdu so I don't know much about the process. They are probably right but no harm in checking. 



Rubel2014 said:


> you are very lucky. congrt


Trust me luck had nothing to do with it. Our success came from over 2 years of painstaking research and preparation. Due to the change in visa requirements my husband and I didn't see each other for a year and 6 months! The most horrible time of our lives that was. The unbearable stress that came with applying for this visa I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. If you meet the requirements it's not so bad, but we didn't so I had to find a job and then with the change my earnings weren't enough so then I had to find another one. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

thanks. would you be able to ask you husband to explain the process of verifying it is registered please?

I might have an issue with the english translated one because im sitting in UK and my wife is in pakistan!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Will do.

Ask them to ask in the court if your signature is necessary.


----------



## Menahil (Mar 9, 2014)

many congrats.

my husband is also awaiting to be told the date to sit his Ielts test in pakistan, how soon after payment of the test did they contact your partner with the date for the test. I an anxious as we want to submit by the end of july and he wanted to make the test on 10th July but he has not heard anything yet im just worried if he will be scheduled to sit it in ample time for us to get the results in order to apply by the end of july??

please any advice will be helpful- may god bless you in providing assitance to others like myself from you experience.

thanks


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Congrats !!!!
What is the difference between the 2 documents stated below ?


· Marriage certificate (nikkah namah) + official translated copy
· NADRA Marriage certificate (VERY important for Pakistani applicants, my husband was told he couldn't apply without it, so Pak applicants watch out)

Many Thanks


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Missy L said:


> Hi Congrats !!!!
> What is the difference between the 2 documents stated below ?
> 
> 
> ...


a few posts back anxious wife posted what each document looks like... check it out


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

zee09 said:


> thanks. would you be able to ask you husband to explain the process of verifying it is registered please?
> 
> I might have an issue with the english translated one because im sitting in UK and my wife is in pakistan!


You verify the nadra is registered by going to the nadra office and the nikkah namah by going to the High court. This was the process for my husband where he lives, it should be the same for your wife.

Our translated version of nikkah namah was also done by the advocate notary public at the high court. Hope this information helps.

How is the application going - you close to submit?



Menahil said:


> many congrats.
> 
> my husband is also awaiting to be told the date to sit his Ielts test in pakistan, how soon after payment of the test did they contact your partner with the date for the test. I an anxious as we want to submit by the end of july and he wanted to make the test on 10th July but he has not heard anything yet im just worried if he will be scheduled to sit it in ample time for us to get the results in order to apply by the end of july??
> 
> ...


My husband picked the next available date on the British council website so he didn't have to wait for a date to become available. I guess it just depends on what provider you use. 

The British council are good very organised, helpful and have many dates available.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

To prove your marriage do you require all 3 documents below:

Urdu Nikah nama (Marriage Cert)
English translated version 
AND
Marriage registration Certificate from Nadra Office?

Currently I do not have the Marriage registration Certificate from Nadra Office, Would this be possible to do online or does one have to go to one of the Nadra offices? 

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Missy L said:


> To prove your marriage do you require all 3 documents below:
> 
> Urdu Nikah nama (Marriage Cert)
> English translated version
> ...


As mentioned in the first post on this thread when my husband attended his appointment to hand in his application he was told without a NADRA marriage certificate he couldn't even lodge the application. So yes a NADRA is a must. It must also be translated into English.

I don't think it can be done online you need to go to the NADRA office. It also takes a few weeks so you should bear that in mind.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you A.W


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> You verify the nadra is registered by going to the nadra office and the nikkah namah by going to the High court. This was the process for my husband where he lives, it should be the same for your wife.
> 
> Our translated version of nikkah namah was also done by the advocate notary public at the high court. Hope this information helps.
> 
> ...


Thankf vm for coming back with that info. Ive arranged for the english translation to be done by someone i think hes someone in the court. Hopefully i will be submitting in first week of august, just waiting for the english nikah certificate and my wifes city and guilds results.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi all

What documents apart from the nikkah Nama are required for marriage registration certificate? As I'm not in Pakistan will this be an issue? Should I post my nadra I'd card to my husband in order to get the marriage cert ? Or will only my husbands be required there ?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

My husband sent me a pic of the English translated nikah Namah. It has all the details of the Urdu one except the signatures. Will this be an issue ? Also it only has one stamp on there by the legal solicitors of his name and branch and it says attested. It does not have any more stamps on it . Am I missing something ?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Missy L said:


> My husband sent me a pic of the English translated nikah Namah. It has all the details of the Urdu one except the signatures. Will this be an issue ? Also it only has one stamp on there by the legal solicitors of his name and branch and it says attested. It does not have any more stamps on it . Am I missing something ?


Mine has our signitures on it, but that may've just been the translation style, don't see why it should have your signitures. It also needs to be stamped by the union council. It says attested by whom?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi AW

Thanks for your reply. It says attested by MALIK FAZAL ADVOCATE NOTARY PUBLIC, Kotli azad Kashmir, it's in a form of a stamp then he's also signed and dated it. Do we still need the council stamp ?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Missy L said:


> Hi AW
> 
> Thanks for your reply. It says attested by MALIK FAZAL ADVOCATE NOTARY PUBLIC, Kotli azad Kashmir, it's in a form of a stamp then he's also signed and dated it. Do we still need the council stamp ?


Yes. That's just the translator's stamp.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay another thing on the to do list  Its never going to end...My husbands going to nadra office tmrw for marriage cert, I dread to think what's going to occur there.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Missy L said:


> Okay another thing on the to do list  Its never going to end...My husbands going to nadra office tmrw for marriage cert, I dread to think what's going to occur there.


I know it feels that way, it certainly did for me/ us. Just make a list and tick off as you go along. 

Btw I don't think this is a must but many users have mentioned their nikkah nama was attested by the foreign affairs ministry, including mine. If you can get that done easily you may want to consider it. But again I don't know whether it's a must or not.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay so what is recommended/ required are:,

Urdu nikkah nama (mine has a form of stamp on it,not sure what)
English nikkah Nama (attested & stamped by Union OR foreign ministry OR both?? )
Nadra marriage reg cert in Urdu and English (no certifying needed)?

When are you joining your husband or the other way round should I say ? Has he got a certain number of days to fly over ? You must be so excited !!! 

It's been 7/8 months since I returned from Pakistan, the length of time takes it toll on us sometimes and just wish this immigration stuff was a little easier !


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Missy L said:


> Okay so what is recommended/ required are:,
> 
> Urdu nikkah nama (mine has a form of stamp on it,not sure what)
> English nikkah Nama (attested & stamped by Union OR foreign ministry OR both?? )
> ...


Yes you're list sounds good. Union council is a definite I believe foreign affairs is optional but I would do it if you can.

Husband will hopefully be coming soon.


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

AW my husband went to nadra today and they are saying my nadra I'd card needs to have my husbands name on it rather then my fathers. Is this the case ?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Missy L said:


> AW my husband went to nadra today and they are saying my nadra I'd card needs to have my husbands name on it rather then my fathers. Is this the case ?


I'm sorry I don't know the answer to this question as I'm not Pakistani and so don't have a NADRA card. Maybe Zee can help?


----------



## Missy L (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for response. Ahhhhh ok I will message Zee


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

my wife didnt change her name..we got the nadra registration certificate when i was in pakistan.


----------



## GH123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello wondering if you can help on Appendix Q1.5 - When did your relationship begin? 

Should i put the date we first started talking and getting to know each other on the phone etc or when we got married? Marriage was arranged

Thanks


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

GH123 said:


> Hello wondering if you can help on Appendix Q1.5 - When did your relationship begin?
> 
> Should i put the date we first started talking and getting to know each other on the phone etc or when we got married? Marriage was arranged
> 
> Thanks


Well as it says relationship and not specifically marriage or civil partnership I'd say the former as opposed to the latter.

I wrote the month we went from being friends to more than that. But I had to guess because I don't remember exactly - it was during the summer so I put July of that year.


----------



## GH123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok Thank you for your help


----------



## GH123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello another question Anxious_wife, did your husband send his Pakistani id card?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

GH123 said:


> Hello another question Anxious_wife, did your husband send his Pakistani id card?


No just passport.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, AW

May I ask where in Pakistan did your husband submit the application? 3 weeks is for processing and visa approval is quite impressive! I hope for the same once I apply in Feb 2015 InshaAllah x


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Karachi. I think it was a combination of factors. We applied just before Ramadan so it would've been less busy. Also our application was straight forward a simple category A financial requirement and no children. Also we made sure our application was not lacking in anyway. Everything was orderly and labelled.

Good luck next year.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Karachi. I think it was a combination of factors. We applied just before Ramadan so it would've been less busy. Also our application was straight forward a simple category A financial requirement and no children. Also we made sure our application was not lacking in anyway. Everything was orderly and labelled.
> 
> Good luck next year.


Aawh, thank you so much! InshaAllah, we'll be applying from Karachi too and qualify for a category A financial requirement, no children. I've book marked your post! Thanks again!  xx


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm happy to answer any questions you may have along the way that pertain to Pakistani applicants. Good luck.


----------



## zee09 (Jun 8, 2014)

been waiting 3 months here ... simple application under cat A, no kids etc. 

Anxious wife, did you provide proof of your/husbands mobile number?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Zee - I think it's timing. Also I knew my husband for 5 years before getting married, so not arranged and lots of proof of genuine marriage etc, maybe that helped? Try not to worry. Yes his number was on application form and on letters to eco. But he wasn't called.

Hope you have a response soon.


----------



## nimra (Jul 11, 2014)

*Financial category*

Hi,

I just want to ask the category. My husband is director of a limited company he is the owner not an employee. so which category we should fill in form???????


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Category F or G as self-employed.


----------



## razis (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi
Congratulations on the visa! I am in the process of completing the paperwork in order to sponsor my husband from Pakistan. Could you tell me if you completed the personal details form online from the UK and paid the fees and then sent the printed form to Pakistan for your hubby to sign?? Also the NADRA nikah certificate, what is this and how would I obtain it since my nikah namah isn't a NADRA one ?
THanks


----------



## razis (Dec 3, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Category F or G as self-employed.


Hi
I am also a director of a limited company but my accountant has advised me to fill in the section for 'employed category A'. He explained that I am an employee of the company so this is the section that applies to me. correct? so confused! :juggle:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

razis said:


> Hi
> I am also a director of a limited company but my accountant has advised me to fill in the section for 'employed category A'. He explained that I am an employee of the company so this is the section that applies to me. correct? so confused! :juggle:


If it's a company of the type identified in FM1.7 Section 9, i.e. you are the sole director or most of the directors are family members or relatives, then your income counts as self-employed and you need to submit your income under Cat F or G, not as employed.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

razis said:


> Hi
> Congratulations on the visa! I am in the process of completing the paperwork in order to sponsor my husband from Pakistan. Could you tell me if you completed the personal details form online from the UK and paid the fees and then sent the printed form to Pakistan for your hubby to sign?? Also the NADRA nikah certificate, what is this and how would I obtain it since my nikah namah isn't a NADRA one ?
> THanks


No my husband completed it online and he signed it online, I believe you can do it like that.

Just like Pak nationals have a NADRA ID card (national identity card) you can get a NADRA marriage certificate. Your husband needs to visit the NADRA office and request it.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi anxious wife,

I'm back with a few more queries, I'd appreciate your advice.

We'll be applying for the visa in a couple weeks; just waiting for my husbands next payslip so he can send the documents and we book the appointment accordingly. 

You mentioned in your post that everything should be organised and don't methodically, I've been wondering if separators/binders/paperclips aren't allowed, whats the best way of labelling or separating your documents such that the ECO knows exactly what they're going through? 

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No need to label anything, as they are experts and know what they are looking for. Just put them in logical order such as financials, relationship, accommodation etc, and tie with strings or ribbons. They will separate and organise them in the way they want.


----------



## HXM872 (Sep 24, 2014)

Anxious_wife said:


> Yes. That's just the translator's stamp.



When I got my nikkah nama translated, it had notary public stamps. When I took it to the union council, they refused to stamp on it because they said it is a translated copy and we cant stamp on it. Union council advised to get it stamped by foreign affairs. I took it to foreign affairs and confirmed it with them as well. Foreign affairs said that no union council stamp is required on the translated copy. Its just notary public stamp and foreign affairs stamp required. 

So I am not sure how you managed to get the Nikkah nama translated copy stamped by union council.


----------



## fizzb88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Joppa said:


> No need to label anything, as they are experts and know what they are looking for. Just put them in logical order such as financials, relationship, accommodation etc, and tie with strings or ribbons. They will separate and organise them in the way they want.


Hi Joppa,

Organising the documents at the moment, getting them ready for submission. I'm arranging them as:

Applicant's documents (VAF, IELTS, TB Certificate, Letter of intro etc)
Sponsor's Documents (Passport bio page, letter of support)
Financial documents 
Proof of marriage
Accommodation documents
Proof of subsisting relationship (tickets, visa, stamps for both applicant and sponsor, pictures, email etc)

This sounds good? I know you said it doesn't matter as they will arrange in the way they want but I still wanted to arrange them in a logical order. 

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You are over thinking. As long as they are in a logical order, it's fine.


----------



## Naz59008 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi congrataitions, I've recently applied for my husbands visa from Pakistan it's been almost a week and we havnt got any e-mail to confirm it is in process, is this normal? Did you receive a e-mail when your husband submitted the paper work in.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Naz59008 said:


> Hi congrataitions, I've recently applied for my husbands visa from Pakistan it's been almost a week and we havnt got any e-mail to confirm it is in process, is this normal? Did you receive a e-mail when your husband submitted the paper work in.


Hi Naz,

We received an e-mail a few days later to say that the application had been sent to the processing centre in Islamabad (husband applied in Karachi). Maybe give it another week, and contact UKVI to ask whether it was received.

Your husband would also have been given a receipt as proof when he submitted his documents.


----------



## Naz59008 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you so much for a quick reply.. How long after submitting papers in did you get a answer?


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

hi i applied for my wife on june 16 2015
we sent in original nika nama and translated one to
my wife lives in bhimber Azad Kashmir and she was told as that region doesnt do nadra nika namas
we applied in the mirpur office
before the paperwork was accepted 
they checked all of it and then accepted it, 
we didnt send any chat history,
also i live in pbro and i work in london
so my parents wrote a declartion that we will live with them once my wife arrives
one of my friends didnt send no chat history and he also forgot to add his nika nama and they emailed him to send it
his wife recieved the visa couple of days later.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Naz59008 said:


> Thank you so much for a quick reply.. How long after submitting papers in did you get a answer?


Says how long in the first post - 3 weeks we were very lucky!. But as previously stated I think we had several things in our favour, timing (just before ramadan so less busy), I'm not Pakistani and it was not an arranged marriage and my husband and I had been together for several years before marriage and so had years of proof.


----------

